# Vehicle Maintenance Software



## ChelleWSU

I'm looking for a program (free or less than $60) that keeps track of scheduled maintenance for 5 trucks and a bunch of lawn equipment. I've searched and found a lot of fleet management software but they're very expensive and we only have a few things and only need the know when to change the oil, rotate the tires and sharpen the blades. Does anyone know of a program like this?


----------



## devil lady

You might like to try Cworks. Its open source (free) and has small fleet scheduling as well as a host of other stuff. http://www.cworks.com.my/


----------



## applaudmedia

This post is obviously very old but since it came up in a search for "automotive maintenance programs" I thought I'd contribute.

There are 2 decent free programs that I know of: Cars & MyCar Monitor

Cars is VERY basic but will do the job if you're looking for a easy to use basic tracking program. It supports creation of custom fields and loads very quickly; (Follow link for pics and more details). 

MyCar Monitor is a very complete program. It covers pretty much anything you'd want to track and plenty of things you'll likely never use. Certainly much more capable than the average home mechanic requires.

I've demo'd a lot of payware programs and for the value I like CarCare the best. Tons of features and it's just $40 with Free updates and tracking of up 10 cars for the Home edition. Unlike many programs of this genre, CarCare lets you search across records although the search is a bit clumsy.

You might also try CarTrack. Not nearly as good a program as CarCare but it's a good value for the money at only $25. Very complete records keeping. It did seem a bit buggy/fickle for me.

Hope this helps.


----------

